# Dorsey Working Hard To Make The Leap in Year Two



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Over the next two weeks, Rockets.com will be taking a detailed look at the team’s end of season evaluation process and the plans in place to ensure its players continue to improve over the summer. Our guide along the way will be Rockets’ Director of Player Programs Shawn Respert, a former NBA player himself and someone well-versed in the art of player development and progression.
> 
> Today the spotlight shines on Joey Dorsey, Houston's second-round pick in the 2008 draft and a player whose development could go a long way in helping to shore up the Rockets' depth at the center position._
> 
> ...


Full Article


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

uhh 45 minutes of low post skills work and 1 hr in the weight room? they got their priorities mixed up?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

6'9"!? Dude is 6'7" at best, probably 6'6". Trade bait if anything. We need some height behind Yao.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I think you should all give the boy a chance. Many a times just because a player isn't stepping up to the plate RIGHT away doesn't mean he has no value. Look at Trevor Ariza, 3 years ago he was riding pine on the Knicks bench only being a frustration to a headstrong Larry Brown. In 3 years time, he's made himself into a quality role player and under Kobe Bryant's wing, he could possibly be more. As long as a player is willing to put in the effort, give him a chance.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> 6'9"!? Dude is 6'7" at best, probably 6'6". Trade bait if anything. We need some height behind Yao.


Yes, his pre-draft came out to 6'6.25" w/o shoes and 6'7.25" with shoes, *weight 265 ,7'2" wingspan and 8' 11" reach.*
he does have more bulk, but most of the time he's goign to be defending bigger players, So having a 7'2" wingspan and 265b might help.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

If I was Joey Dorsey I'd be insulted that the Rockets put in Brian Cook to try and defend Gasol over me.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I think you should all give the boy a chance. Many a times just because a player isn't stepping up to the plate RIGHT away doesn't mean he has no value. Look at Trevor Ariza, 3 years ago he was riding pine on the Knicks bench only being a frustration to a headstrong Larry Brown. In 3 years time, he's made himself into a quality role player and under Kobe Bryant's wing, he could possibly be more. As long as a player is willing to put in the effort, give him a chance.


the problem is the rockets have 3 better players than dorsey in front of him at his position. he's not going to take time from scola, landry, or hayes. if only he were actually in the 6'9/6'10 range, he could probably be a legitimate backup center with his length but he's only 6'7.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dorsey will be 26 years old in December. How much better is he really going to get?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, he is not going to get any improvement on his body, but he is going to learn some moves. That's what everybody hopes anyway.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Gotta give him a chance to play. Dorsey has to realize that effort will be what sustains him in the league. If he can play in the mold of Chuck Hayes with slightly better offense then he could be a nice complimentary player. It just might not be with Houston.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Gotta give him a chance to play. Dorsey has to realize that effort will be what sustains him in the league. If he can play in the mold of Chuck Hayes with slightly better offense then he could be a nice complimentary player. It just might not be with Houston.


Agree, if he can develop good shooting, he'll most definitely become more valuable.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

He does have better offense than Chuck
BUT he is not in the same league defensively.


----------

